# Spanish Mackerel Recipe



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

A great way to prepare a smack...

1 whole Spanish Mackerel
Olive Oil-1/2 cup
Half a lemon
Garlic flakes-1tbsp
Onion Flakes-1 tsp
Paprika-1/2 tsp
Red pepper-1/2 tsp
Black pepper-1/2 tsp
Sea salt-1 tsp
Cilantro-1/4 to 1/2 bunch (depending on your taste) 
Green onion-2 or 3 onions
1 Celery stalk
1 large fresh jalapeno pepper (optional)


Gut the mackerel, leave the head on, rinse until clean and let dry.
Make several cuts (about 2 inches apart) across each side of the fish.
Drench the fish both inside and out with the olive oil
Mix the garlic flakes, onion flakes, paprika, red pepper, black pepper and sea salt together to make the seasoning.
Cut up the green onion into 1/2 long pieces, leave the celery stalk whole, thin slice the jalapeno.
Place the fish on a sheet of heavy duty aluminum foil big enough to completely wrap the fish
Apply all of the seasoning to the inside and outside of the fish.
Stuff half of the cilantro inside the fish and sprinkle the rest over the fish.
Lay the celery stalk along side the fish.
Sprinkle the onions and jalapeno pieces over the fish.
Squeeze the half lemon over the fish.
Wrap everything up in the foil.
Grill or bake for 30 minutes at about 400 degrees.
Note: Grill unwrapped for the first 10 minutes for a smokier flavor


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Mmmmmm - love me some Spanish Mackrel.
Haven't caught any in years, but sure would love to hit a school of them again.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks great// I dont have any whole ones left from last week, but will try on the halfs.. Looks great


----------

